# Dump valve



## huss (Mar 5, 2008)

Never use the shower in my van so don't need lots of hot water, a kettle will do for washing up and a good wash. So is there a way so that you don't have to fill the Boiler and still use the water for loo flush and general use, and not keep filling Boiler after it dumps.

Huss


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Huss
You will have to fit an isolation valve to the inlet of the heaters cold water inlet pipe. this will stop the heater filling with water. You wont be able to get any water out of the hot tap though. even cold water from the hot tap will stop. 

Phill


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Depends which boiler it is our Truma C6002 has to have water in it to get any heating. Does say in instructions should not be used without water - it does work without water but not sure if it does it any good.

Greenie


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We use to have a C622 and the boiler is so easy to dump that I would just fill the system as normal and then dump the boiler when Finished.

You can use the heating without heating the water as it should have a C6002EH, boiler. You can also use the heating without water in the boiler.

To be honest I would just use the boiler for hot water anyway, it is like going back in time boiling a kettle to wash up or wash you hands. I doubt the boiler would use much more gas than keep putting the kettle on and if on EHU it will cost nothing to run the boiler.


Richard..


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

boiler will only fill up if you oper the hot tap 

just make sure all mixer taps are moved to cold setting i agree heating a kettle of water is much quicker.

joe


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Boiler*



joedenise said:


> boiler will only fill up if you oper the hot tap
> 
> just make sure all mixer taps are moved to cold setting i agree heating a kettle of water is much quicker.
> 
> joe


Yes but will the Pump not keep trying to fill the boiler and continue to dump it when the valve opens?

TM


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

not if you only open the cold tap but then again does it matter if the hot tank is full .

joe


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

May be totally wrong here being v inexperienced but loast weekend HWMBO partly filled our fresh water tank.

Then we turned heating on in Truma - very strange smell arose and smelt v hot. Looked at Truma and red valve thingy was down.

So reset vale by pulling it up and the Truma then seemed to filled itself and everything was OK.

From this I assume that you can fill your watertank without filling the Truma.

However I dont then know if you can use the Truma just for heating without it having water in - it is a blown air system so perhaps you do have to have water in it to use blown air system.

But controls have options for water only, heat only and water and heat so really I am confused.

Perhaps someone will come along and put us both straight!!!!!


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry chaps was hoping for a reply to this so BUMP


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

not to sure but it should be in your manual if water in hot tank needs to be full.
we always automatically fill hot tank

joe


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Whats the thinking in not having hot water coming out your taps, your still using gas to to boil the kettle,so not saving anything, its like going back to the dark ages, how do you clean your self, do you just wash?. dennis


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Dennis

I was just answering OPs question. I totally agree if you are only going to have a quick wash or do some washing up a kettle is probably quicker and cheaper. But it's very hard showering from a kettle!

Joe


----------



## huss (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the info, i stay mainly on sites so use there showers i'm quite clean really. I don't see the point in keeping all that water hot for no good reason l heat by Diesel so don,t need to much gas and when away in the cold keep filling the boiler is a pain and a waste of water.

Huss


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

brillopad said:


> Whats the thinking in not having hot water coming out your taps, your still using gas to to boil the kettle,so not saving anything, its like going back to the dark ages, how do you clean your self, do you just wash?. dennis


Dont worry about all that-well not when you've got an avatar of that quality. Sorted. 8O 8) 

steve


----------

